# KC Hobbies & Raceway 2010-2011 season



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Just wanted to get the thread going 
You can find us on Face book and www.kchobbiesonline.com Both are just now getting going so please be patient with that.

Racing starts Oct 17th Doors open at 9am racing starts at noon 
We run 3 Qualifiers and a main.

Classes are 

Stock Short Course 

13.5 Stadium truck 

VTA This will follow the VTA rules with the Exception WE are running 21.5 motors not 25.5 per there rules 

Novice This is run what you brung class for beginners of all ages Rubber tires with street tread NO off road tires that might hurt the carpet 

SST Pan car Rules are will be posted soon 

Other Classes that ppl have cars for are 
Mod Short Course 
Legends 
4wd Short Course 
and Mini's 

4 makes a class 

Cost is $10 for 1st class and $5 for each additional class For $20 race as many classes as you want 

Spectators are free and always welcomed 

More info will be posted as the week goes by 

Thanks and looking forward to a great indoor season as there is a lot of ppl from the Soo, Newberry Mackinaw city Boyne City and Gaylord taht are planning on racing


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

what no nitro? lol


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Nitro is that the stuff they use on tires ?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Went to Newberry on this past Sunday Talk to the folks that where there Looks like we will be getting a few from there and a few from the Soo 
Looking to be a good season


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just wanted to pop up here and Say that we are racing again This season 
Location 
ST. IGNACE AREA 
MIDDLE/ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
WEST 429 PORTAGE STREET 
ST. IGNACE, MI 49781

When 
3rd Sunday every month starting in Oct 
Track setup is on Saturday 

Time 
Doors Open at 10am Racing to start at noon 

Classes 
Super Stock Truck
foam tires
13.5T brushless motor
6-cell NiCd/Nimh or 2s LiPo battery 6000 Mah Max

Legends 
Rules to follow 

Stock Short Course 
Stock tires NO Others allowed 
Stock Roar 27 turn Motor or Titan Or 17.5 Brushless system 
6-cell NiCd/Nimh or 2s LiPo battery 6000Mah Max 

Mod Short Course
Foams are allowed 
Brushless Motors down to a 10.5 Track isn't big enough for any more so no need for it 
6-cell NiCd/Nimh or 2s LiPo battery 6000Mah Max 

10th Sliders 
RULES TBA 

THIS YEARS PANCAR CLASS RULES



For the most part we will follow TOUR rules to the letter.


Deviations will be- 
21.5/2cell will follow BRL rules. BUT, we will run them with 10.5/1 cell TOUR cars. 
Spec pancars will run under the same rules that they have for years. Spec motor, spec battery, spec tires. BUT, we will run them with 17.5/1cell cars with spec tires. 
SST CLASS
1. Any standard pancar chassis.
2. SMC 4000 mah 25c single cell battery ONLY!
3. 13.5 NOVAK or OHP 13.5 
4. Novak, LRP or Tekin ESC. To BE UPDATED SOON 
5. Protoform or McAllister Truck Body with tailgate intact and manufacturers spoiler. McAllister Truck body part #176, #203, #218, #245. Protoform ORT Truck body part #1227-21.
6. BSR Spec Tires - Greens, Blues, Silvers ONLY. BSR's ONLY! 
7. Trucks must have a number on the roof and both doors.
8. Roof Height minimum 4 3/8".
We will tech for motor, battery [brand and voltage-4.22 volts], tires and anything else that is deemed neccessary.


TECH - Voltage will be checked immediately before you put your car on the track before each race. Other items such as roof height, motor (type and temperature), battery(voltage and temperature), tires, body, weight etc., will be checked if you TQ, place 1st, 2nd or 3rd in any main or someone files a protest. Protestants will be charged $20 to file a claim. If the claim is substantiated the protestant will be refunded the $20 and the catholic will be disqualified. Tell me that ain't funny!


ROAR approved battery list for all classes except SST.



We will be Doing the VTA Cars also 
For rules please click here http://www.usvintagetransam.com/index.html
The exception to the VTA ruls is we ar allowing the 21.5 motors insead of the 25.5

Novice Class Run what you brung for chassis 
6 Cell batteries NO 7 Cells 
Roar Stock Motors or Traxxas Titans or 17.5 Brushless 
Rubber street tread tires NO Spike type tires Allowed No Foams In novice 

For more info Please post up here You can Also call KC Hobbies and Raceway in Saint Ignace 906 643 9372 for more info and for your Best U.P. Hobby Shop 

More to Follow


NEW Shop address 
109 McCann 
Saint Ignace Mi 49781
906 643 WERC(9372) Shop # 
231 445 0958 Cell #


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

First race is this coming Sunday.
See you all there.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am back in town from my weekend of watching races indoors and racing outdoors plus my Training down state 

I have my pan cars back and we will be running them Sunday 

I am working on getting moved over tot the new shop so if anybody wants to give me a call and come help out would be great 

See everybody Sunday and from the count down in Gaylord we have about 10-15 coming up from there plus the Soo Crew Cheboygan Crew 
So its On like Donkey Kong 

Lets go racin


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Who is planning on running VTA 
I know Randy, Andy and I think Inferno is 
Mike Roe will be if he stops up 

For SST we have Joel Rob and myself for now I know others are looking to get into it as well


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Also folks 
Race fees are $10 for the first class and $5 for second class 
$20 and race all the classes you want


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Jr and we got the carpet laid and tables set up and the Track is all Set up

Lets go racing Boys and girls 

Doors open at 9am My cell is 231 445 0958 if for some reason I am not here


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Also new Shop is coming along nicely getting the shelving up 
Just need to get a Quickbooks POS as teh one I have wont work with my Distributors downloads 

Should be set up and running Nov 1st


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

KC, how was the go fast turn left race? Plenty of racers? Sorry I could not make it.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Those of us that showed had a great time, I know my son had a blast.
I guess all the trolls out there were scared to race on carpet.......LMAO.
Hopefully novembers race will see more people come out to race.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

how many showed?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

alrighty then!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Just a reminder folks the next race is Nov 21st 
We race every 3rd Sunday of the month 
Had fun running last Sunday 
Hopefully we can get more of the NMRCC crew up here to run some indoors 

If you need more info please post up or email me 
Thanks


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Promatchracer said:


> Also new Shop is coming along nicely getting the shelving up
> Just need to get a Quickbooks POS as teh one I have wont work with my Distributors downloads
> 
> Should be set up and running Nov 1st


Where is the new Shop... what are the Hours...


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Right across the street from the old one 
It is behind the car wash across form the Shell gas Station downtown on 109 McCann street 
It is a brick building with big windows


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Ok are you racing Oval in Gaylord this sunday..


----------



## Revo-lution (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Casey, did you, or do you have new transponders for sale? If so, how much?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Revo-lution said:


> Hey Casey, did you, or do you have new transponders for sale? If so, how much?


Hey Brad I don't have any in stock right now 
They are really hard to get and compete on price 
I will see what deals they have right now and see if I can't get you took care of 

Hope to see you on the 21st


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

tipperjackson said:


> What you think Casey? maybe go fast and turn left is'nt where it's at. I loved the road coarse you had set up last year, are you willing to give it a try?


I will do road course if that means you guys are coming up to race all the time 
It is a lot of work for Jr and I to set it up for that 
I wont do jumps either because the carpet can't handle it. I don't want to have to raise race fees to what some are doing so I can pay for new carpet 

Like I said I wil do what the racers want if thats road course than so be it as long as I get racers because thast what it is about


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

I wish you guys would give it a chance, Tipper and Jbod, your truggies are faster than the pancars we race......well ok tippers is faster, seriously spec pancar is not that fast and very cheap to get into, you can pick any old pancar up for $50-$100 on ebay or hobbytalk, that class is all about driving and less about the trick car or set-up, best part is 1 set of tires will easily last 1-2 seasons. 
Bad part about want a road course tipper is that where casey races is smaller than where you were this spring, It would be fine for Stadium trucks and buggies but in my opinion too small for short course, although perfect for 1/12th scales, those little buggers are fast and fun on a road course.
As for the jumps, not going to happen, I found out the hard way when I ran things up here that jumps are for dirt, all they do is eat the carpet, All it takes is 1 person with a screw backed out a little bit and you done bought an expensive little piece of carpet.
I just think it was pretty sad that a whole bunch of people said yeah yeah were gonna come up and not one person from down there showed. 
Casey is gonna do what you guys want, sure will be nice if people show up when he does.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

Wigman, It don't matter how fast the pan cars are or how well you can drive them. It don't matter if the you keep the carpet all nice and new, the bottom line is if you don't have the form people want, then you end up with races that not to many people from around here want to make a trip for. For myself I am trying to make at least one race there, but if no off road or at least a road course, well then I think you won't see to many making the trip over the bridge.

If you paid attention to the NMRCC track you ran on this summer you would have noticed all the jumps and the technical turns the management worked so hard to incorporate in to that track!!!!!!

They did this because 
"WE AT NMRCC LIKE TO FLY"


Just my two cents worth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

I understand your point of view Wigman, we appreciate the support we've had this summer from all of our friends in the U.P., I can only speak for myself, but I don't care for oval, I have never wavered from that statement except maybe clay oval where you can drift. I would love to see some good road coarse for 1/10 scale like you had set up last year, jumps are preferred, but give me some curves and corners and I'd be happy with that too but airing out is where it is at for me. Your wrong though, Jon from Petoskey went up to your race and he said he had a ball Casey just kept giving him charged lipo pack after lipo pack...LOl! Set up a good road coarse and get some people to show up and I'll come if I can.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I have copied some of the posts from other threads to here as they pertain to this track 

I am going to be doing a road course so Come up and race 

Also if you folks want to come up with a few designs go for it and email or post them here 

And as always Help on Saturday for set up is welcomed


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

:dude:hmmmm......:wave:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

inferno said:


> :dude:hmmmm......:wave:


That mean you will be up here on the 23rd for some right left action


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> That mean you will be up here on the 23rd for some right left action


dont know, huntin season!


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make it up there Casey, too many irons in the fire getting things done before winter, which is right around the corner. Am planning on treckking up their tho. Also thinking of getting into pan cars or trucks, just haven't found any in my price range yet and not sure what to get. Wade


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

iwh1952 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it up there Casey, too many irons in the fire getting things done before winter, which is right around the corner. Am planning on treckking up their tho. Also thinking of getting into pan cars or trucks, just haven't found any in my price range yet and not sure what to get. Wade


brittamaster on here has 2 cars 130 each for rollers


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Hey Casey How big is your track area for road course I have some good layout's from when we ran... Also iwh1952 like Toytech said I have a couple for sale one even has a servo on it..


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

iwh1952 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it up there Casey, too many irons in the fire getting things done before winter, which is right around the corner. Am planning on treckking up their tho. Also thinking of getting into pan cars or trucks, just haven't found any in my price range yet and not sure what to get. Wade


Spec Pan is a great way to go It is really cheap to get into and cost are low to stay in it As long as the rules stay the same from start to end Which they will up here 
The SST Class the way it was intended to be is also a great class with all levels of competition 

We will be set up for Road course for the next race with the layout to be switched over to Oval JUST like we used to do in the Soo when we where racing up there


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*cars*



Brittamaster said:


> Hey Casey How big is your track area for road course I have some good layout's from when we ran... Also iwh1952 like Toytech said I have a couple for sale one even has a servo on it..


Ok, so what kind of rollers do you have and are they 1/10 or 1/12, bodies? can you post pics? I'm interested so far.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

We run 10th scale Pan cars 
I will see what they have at MP on the 6th and see about getting you all hooked up 
Right now I am at the new shop putting it in order


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

iwh1952 said:


> Ok, so what kind of rollers do you have and are they 1/10 or 1/12, bodies? can you post pics? I'm interested so far.


Send me you Email and I can send pictures Yes they are the 10 scale..
I can send them to Mt P. with some one also..


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

sent you pm casey!


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

YGPM Brittamaster!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Nobody has sent me any designs for a road course 
Either way I will have one set up for the 21st
We will be running Road Course and Oval both So everybody can Plan on coming


----------



## FATHEAD RACING (Jun 2, 2009)

hey trying to round up the guys to bring the outlaw latemodels and sprint cars!!!! how big is the oval?


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

*Yes*



iwh1952 said:


> YGPM Brittamaster!


I have tomorrow Off will send Pictures then (friday)
Casey what size is your track I have a lot of layouts we made up and were good and fun to run. I also have some for the Wya the track in now using the whole L shape...


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

Promatchracer said:


> Nobody has sent me any designs for a road course
> Either way I will have one set up for the 21st
> We will be running Road Course and Oval both So everybody can Plan on coming


I can send you a layout for an oval track.:lol:


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

Kc, do you have foam tires for a xxxt, front and rear? What motor class do you have for stadium trucks?


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Hey guys, Casey rear end is currently being used and abused by AT&T, as you know he is moving his shop to a new location, well he called to have his phone/internet moved and they were very quick to shut it off at his old shop......problem is they seem to have forgotten about turning it on at the new shop so he currently has no access to the internet.
the oval is about 120' I think, Jbod I do believe he as some tires but you may want to call him, 231-445-0958 is his cell #, that is the best way to get ahold of him till they decide to get his internet turned back on. Also stadium truck is 13.5 just like outdoors.
I have a couple of layouts for you casey, I will make a pdf out of them and e-mail them to you.


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

been getting my stuff ready for state championships but should be able to make it to the next race what cars are you raceing and where can i find rules on classes wiggins


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Rules can be found on the first page of this thread.
Stock Sc is just like the Gaylord outdoor rules except you have to run a kit tire, no offroad treads. 17.5 motor or the kit electronics.
Mod Sc run what ya brung SC.....no off-road tires, foams are allowed.
Stadium truck.....Rules just like Gaylord......no offroad tires.....Foams or proline stirkers only.
I believe there may be some SC late models, I think it is run what ya brung with an 1/8 scale outlaw Late model body.
Novice class for the youngsters.......I believe they will be running oval
SC will run the road course, not sure about Stadium trucks, I think they will be doing the road course though.
Also SST pantrucks, casey has those rules in his 3rd post.
Anything will run as long as there are 3.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Folks 
Just wanted to remind everybody that we are doing Road Course and Oval on the 21st 
I will be ordering Pizza after the first round 
There is talk of some guys bringing up Sliders so if you folks have them bring them up or down and come race


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I love racing so much at MP and would love to get some new and old faces there I have this to offer up

ANYBODY that race at the tracks in DA UP and NMRCC this summer KC Hobbies and Raceway will pay $5 of your Race fees at MP for the Dec race


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Casey, don't know if this is the thread you were refering to on the emax. Anyway, what's up? There might be a heavy duty slipper for the emax from kershaw, I'm waiting for an inquiry now. If this works it will beat slipper pins.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Casey, don't know if this is the thread you were refering to on the emax. Anyway, what's up? There might be a heavy duty slipper for the emax from kershaw, I'm waiting for an inquiry now. If this works it will beat slipper pins.


ya kershaw has them, i had one on my emaxx a couple years ago.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Wade Some of the stuff for the E Savage will work to for the Slipper as they are almost the same 
That Kershaw design seems pretty good too Price seems good too


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Mike, Casey I needed the help.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

What is it you are all trying to do with it 
Rob an dI used to play really hard with ours 
I will try and find the pict of his after one day of hard playing at NMRCC indoors


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/5196
here is a link to my photos here


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*e max*

Thanks for the pics Casey, sort of reminds me of when we went on vac. and let the grandsons play with e max.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

That is from Rob and I going full speed at each other at the Church that was the big area not where they where racing last year 
We where up to so pretty good speeds when we hit head on 
I only had a few scratches on my bumper you can see what was wrong with Robs 

Time to head home Maybe see you on the 21st up here We are doing a road course and Oval both 
Always lots of fun 
Later


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

As far as my agenda, it's to upgrade the slipper, it was looking almost as drastic as one of your pics. I don't want to continuously have to replace pins, not that it's terribly expensive, just frustrating.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Just wanted to remind you guys I am doing the Road course on The 21st plus the Oval 
Having to change the track only takes about 5 minutes So it wont make the race day any longer Still looking to be down about 5pm 
Anybody that want to run one f the VTA's LMK I even have a HPI for Jbod


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> Just wanted to remind you guys I am doing the Road course on The 21st plus the Oval
> Having to change the track only takes about 5 minutes So it wont make the race day any longer Still looking to be down about 5pm
> Anybody that want to run one f the VTA's LMK I even have a HPI for Jbod


KC, will it have a charged battery?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Yes it will


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

casey me and jason will be there were is it located, and what time does the doors open. we would like you to save us a rental vta thanks.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I got all the info on post #5 for ya


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am working on the VTA's on Saturday to make sure they are ready 
Andy from Petosky is coming up Sat night to help Jr and I with the track 

I will be there at 10 also on Sunday We should be done racing around 5 ish


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

i will be running stock sc, mod sc, and what ever else someone may have for me to try thanks casey for the buggy parts for state championship.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Not a Problem I have to keep one of my top guy in parts don't I 

Not sure on the Mod SC down here We might put 4WD and Mod together Depends on how many we get 
We should also have a Mini Class too
I have to get a hold of Roy Crain 
There is also a Crain up there I can't remember his first name I think it might be Scot 
He has a few RC's too Maybe we can get a hold of him to come down too


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Been talking to a few ppl Hope they all come up that said they would 
Remember we are doing a road course Because PPL said they would show up for a road course 
So lets do it 
The cars that should be showing up are 
Late Models
Sprint Cars 
Minis 
VTA 
Stadium Trucks
Legends 
SST 
Stock Short Course 
Novice 
and ???

Bring them out and Lets Race


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

KC, would love to make it up this weekend, but I have to work. Maybe next race?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

jbod said:


> KC, would love to make it up this weekend, but I have to work. Maybe next race?


Yep PPL keep saying that Next race Next race


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am on the phone right now with a Decent TC driver so Bring out the 17.5 TC's on come up too


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Just wanted to pop up here and Say that we are racing again This season 
Location 
ST. IGNACE AREA 
MIDDLE/ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
WEST 429 PORTAGE STREET 
ST. IGNACE, MI 49781

When 
3rd Sunday every month starting in Oct 
Track setup is on Saturday 

Time 
Doors Open at 10am Racing to start at noon 

Classes 
Super Stock Truck
foam tires
13.5T brushless motor
6-cell NiCd/Nimh or 2s LiPo battery 6000 Mah Max

Legends 
Rules to follow 

Stock Short Course 
Stock tires NO Others allowed 
Stock Roar 27 turn Motor or Titan Or 17.5 Brushless system 
6-cell NiCd/Nimh or 2s LiPo battery 6000Mah Max 

Mod Short Course
Foams are allowed 
Brushless Motors down to a 10.5 Track isn't big enough for any more so no need for it 
6-cell NiCd/Nimh or 2s LiPo battery 6000Mah Max 

10th Sliders 
RULES TBA 

THIS YEARS PANCAR CLASS RULES



For the most part we will follow TOUR rules to the letter.


Deviations will be- 
21.5/2cell will follow BRL rules. BUT, we will run them with 10.5/1 cell TOUR cars. 
Spec pancars will run under the same rules that they have for years. Spec motor, spec battery, spec tires. BUT, we will run them with 17.5/1cell cars with spec tires. 
SST CLASS
1. Any standard pancar chassis.
2. SMC 4000 mah 25c single cell battery ONLY!
3. 13.5 NOVAK or OHP 13.5 
4. Novak, LRP or Tekin ESC. To BE UPDATED SOON 
5. Protoform or McAllister Truck Body with tailgate intact and manufacturers spoiler. McAllister Truck body part #176, #203, #218, #245. Protoform ORT Truck body part #1227-21.
6. BSR Spec Tires - Greens, Blues, Silvers ONLY. BSR's ONLY! 
7. Trucks must have a number on the roof and both doors.
8. Roof Height minimum 4 3/8".
We will tech for motor, battery [brand and voltage-4.22 volts], tires and anything else that is deemed neccessary.


TECH - Voltage will be checked immediately before you put your car on the track before each race. Other items such as roof height, motor (type and temperature), battery(voltage and temperature), tires, body, weight etc., will be checked if you TQ, place 1st, 2nd or 3rd in any main or someone files a protest. Protestants will be charged $20 to file a claim. If the claim is substantiated the protestant will be refunded the $20 and the catholic will be disqualified. Tell me that ain't funny!


ROAR approved battery list for all classes except SST.



We will be Doing the VTA Cars also 
For rules please click here http://www.usvintagetransam.com/index.html
The exception to the VTA ruls is we ar allowing the 21.5 motors insead of the 25.5

Novice Class Run what you brung for chassis 
6 Cell batteries NO 7 Cells 
Roar Stock Motors or Traxxas Titans or 17.5 Brushless 
Rubber street tread tires NO Spike type tires Allowed No Foams In novice 

Plus 17.5 TC 
Minis 



For more info Please post up here You can Also call KC Hobbies and Raceway in Saint Ignace 906 643 9372 for more info and for your Best Hobby Shop in the Straits Area 

Also folks 
Race fees are $10 for the first class and $5 for second class 
$20 and race all the classes you want


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Well Andy Rob and the Kids are here to help set the track up 
Its Looking real good 
I have confirmation we are getting a group from the Soo and a few from Newberry 
Should be fun


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Track is almost done 
Looking good 
Joel I hope you can get down here around 10 
Later


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

HEy Why did you move the thread......


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I moved it because we are doing Road course now
There had been ppl saying that they would come race if we had a road course So that is what we did


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I would liek to thanks all those that said they would be here to race and actually showed up 
It was a great day of racing and hanging out with old and new friends 
Thanks to the crew from the Soo for coming down and to BJ for coming down 

It was a blast running the VTA's and will only get better once they are tuned Norm and Joel LMK if you need anything for those 

Also Norm Jason still has my SC tires on that truck


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

we were in kinross and jason said he forgot to give tires back we'll bring them next time and what kind of car is the cuda tc3 or hpi i'm going to put one of my servo's in it as that one shutters when returning to center


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Norm 
That Cuda is a TC3


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Great day of racing today, would have been great to have more people, I guess build it and they will come only works for baseball.


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

had a good time racing up there casey deffenitly gonna be there next month for sure hopefully ill be on time next time lol.
i was glad to see such a good turn out hopefully we can get alot more to come up for these races.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Hey Bj, do you still have the #4 transponder in your truck? Casey can't find it.


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

no i had number four white in my truck and i put it back before i left


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

i think jason had number 4 yellow


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

OK Thanks for checking BJ 

Hey Jason and anybody Please check your cars for Yellow #4 or any house transponder for that matter Sticker might have came off


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey BJ I will call you back when I get done talking to Joel


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

bj_43 said:


> had a good time racing up there casey deffenitly gonna be there next month for sure hopefully ill be on time next time lol.
> i was glad to see such a good turn out hopefully we can get alot more to come up for these races.



Thanks BJ 
I try and have a fun place to race and toss in a little competition in there too.



Here are the results


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

try this


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

o ok thats fine i was just callin ya about the transponder to let ya know that i put mine back on the rack im sure it aint far.


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

the vta's looked cool i might have to get one.


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

lol i kno i wasnt any competion for anybody with that motor i got in my truck im gonna have to get a smaller one i think im deffenitly thinkin about gettin a vta though they look like fun.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I can do you a TC3 RTR with the 21.5 brushless that we are running and a 2 cell Lipo that we ran today for $250


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

new or used


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Used 
For VTA you don't need the latest and greatest car or equipment 
Joel and Norm both ran TC3's Joel was almost bone stock The ESC's where Novak sports and the packs where 3200's 
Motors where 21.5 non-sintered IE basic ones


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

wat kind of radio comes with it is it a 2.4


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Nope a 27 band or 75 band basic radio


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

hey casey do you have any idea how much this losi 8ight i have is worth i got a guy that wants to trade me a slash with out the tx or rx for my roller


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Its worth more than that to me 
Depending on condition I might make you a better deal


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

well make me an offer on it then


----------



## bj_43 (Jul 6, 2010)

is that race on the 11th a onroad or and offroad


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

The one we are going to at Mount Pleasant if indoor Oval 


St Ignace next one is the Braggin Rights Race on the 19th 
Some of my Buddies from Downstate IE Mount Pleasant or going to try and make it up 
They have in the past when I had a Braggin Rights Race 



We will be doing Ribbons from here on out for anybody that wants one that gets 1st 2nd or 3rd in their main 
I will make this retro active to last race for the ones that want them also 
I will not be changing entry fees to cover the cost of them either 


Thanks and hope to see a lot of you on the 11th and even more on the 19th


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Flyer coming Soon for race dates and info 
Also Please remember you can also find us under Face book KC Hobbies & Raceway


Also an FYI We have Revell Proto Max Helis here for Face Book and Hobbytalk friends for $75 This is one of the micro/mini Helis with 2.4 radio


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> The 19th is our Braggin rights Race


Short course ? Like PVG has bragging rights.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

It is a race I started before PVG was even open 
We race just for Braggin Rights no trophy's and regular race fees 
I am trying to get it back to where it was but there is a lot of other tracks doing races downstate that keep the oval crowd there 
Hopefully we will have a good turn out for it because if Road Course


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> It is a race I started before PVG was even open
> We race just for Braggin Rights no trophy's and regular race fees
> I am trying to get it back to where it was but there is a lot of other tracks doing races downstate that keep the oval crowd there
> Hopefully we will have a good turn out for it because if Road Course


Good Luck :wave: sounds fun, I ran my RT5 in 13.5 truck oval at T-Day classic (BFG) the other day. It was fun once we started... It was a program with off road in the morning and oval in the evening... 
I never thought driving in a circle would be fun, but I have to say it real wants me to out together a late model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks JJ 
running Oval is more fun than some want to admit 
Maybe we can see you up here one day with the family too


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Flyer info


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Racing this Sunday 
Who is running what


----------



## iceboxracer (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey I plan on being there. Im going to run mod slash. Is there going to be jumps and or speed bumps? just wondering on my set up. Who all else can make it from under the bridge?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iceboxracer said:


> Hey I plan on being there. Im going to run mod slash. Is there going to be jumps and or speed bumps? just wondering on my set up. Who all else can make it from under the bridge?


sounds like just you ice.:wave:


----------



## iceboxracer (Apr 19, 2009)

Huh? Anybody coming? If the stars align just right I'll be there! LMAO


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

i will be running stock and mod sc and vta and maybe 13.5 stadium


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

iceboxracer said:


> Hey I plan on being there. Im going to run mod slash. Is there going to be jumps and or speed bumps? just wondering on my set up. Who all else can make it from under the bridge?


Sorry no jumps 

Glad you can make it Ice You bring Aston too 
Looks like we might have 7-10 novice 3 from your area alone maybe more from that area


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

norm41 said:


> i will be running stock and mod sc and vta and maybe 13.5 stadium


Make sure you bring that buggy 
What do you have for 13.5 truck


----------



## tamorley (Dec 14, 2010)

*What cars are people running?*

I am interested in getting back into racing after a two year hiatus. 

What kinds of CARS are people racing in St. Ignace? I'm not really interested in trucks. I am more interested in 1/10 touring cars, but if I have to switch, I might as well do it now as I am starting over.

From what I can gather reading over the past week or so, the transition to LiPo batteries is pretty much universal, along with brushless motors. What kinds of motors are people running?

Rubber tires or foam? What traction compound(s)?

Any advice would be great. Thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Tim Glad you found the place 
We are doing a Vintage Trans Am TC class 
It is a really Spec class Which makes it great for competition 
Give me a call and we can talk more 
231 445 0958 is my cell 
Hope to see you Sunday


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Setting up the track right now Looking good 

I would like top thanks all the folks that are planning to come up and race Looks to be a good turn out 

Also I know we will be getting the group from Iron mountain and Bark river track in Feb 

So everybody should really plan on making that one as there will be some decent competition coming from over there


----------



## tamorley (Dec 14, 2010)

*Video posted on Youtube*

I was messing around during that first truck qualifier. Here's a Youtube video of it:


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Thanks to those that came out, I had a blast.
Norm, I hope you got your crashin out of the way this month.
Andy thanks for handing me the stadium truck win. 
Next month I will try to take it easy on you guys.....LOL

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and a Happy new Year!!!!!!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

It was a fun day 
VTA is getting faster ever race day 

Tim it was a blast racing with you 
I am not sure who had the worst body when the day was done you or Norm 

Need to get a few new bodies ordered up and painted for VTA Not sure if I am going to let Norm use another Cuda body or not


----------



## chevymaxx30 (Jun 9, 2009)

Im going to try to get a few guys from the Sault to make it down for january's race, give me the dates and ill put them up for the rest of the season on our site.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Here is the flyer for the remaining dates


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Merry CHRISTMAS to all


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Hey Casey Merry Christmas to you and your Family..
Hope this finds all of you in good health. I couldn't make it to GR today I have family in town at the house we are going to the track though My Nephew is getting into the racing so I'm going to give him some track time..
Hope you can make it down for the short track race..


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Just checking in to see what new this year Hey I'm the first to post.. No Hangover here.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Roll Tide
Roll


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

me and jason are heading down to the big kahuana race ams on feb. 4th practice day, 5th first day qualifying, 6th last qualifyer and triple a mains. should be a blast with lots and lots of rc racers should be a bunch of sponsered racers i will be racing stock sc, mod sc, 4x4sc, and mod buggy will probably get blowed out in mod buggy but should be fun to see where i place with only one race in buggy before.


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

we are staying at the super 8 on 3033 claude ave. flint mi 38 dollars a night from priceline thats two queen beds 5 miles from track if anybody whats to go


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Norm I copied this over here too In case some of the others might want to go 
I would love to go and am actually thinking about it But I am not sure what work has in store for me 
I will let you guys know next week when you come down for your order


----------



## tamorley (Dec 14, 2010)

What's this race in Flint? My in-laws live just outside Flint, so it could be a good excuse to head down?


----------



## tamorley (Dec 14, 2010)

Wait! It's just trucks? Grrrr.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I have inlaws in Lapeer 

The race at MSA that Norm is talking about is an Indoor race in Honor of an old friend of mine that died years ago Hew as called Big Kuhuana and was a great Guy to race with 
From what I have heard they have been doing the race justice and has been fun 
I am thinking about going down there 
Yes it is Offroad though 
I got your email too and will reply soon


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Folks just wanted to Let you guys know Randy from NMRCC is planning on coming up 
on the 16th He told me to go ahead and post it so I did 

Also we will be donating some Pole lights to the NMRCC track I will get with Randy to see if we need some more help to get them took down I have them up here is St Ignace and that is where they need to be took down 
They are big enough and bright enough that I think 4 out of the 6 will be enough to light the whole track down at NMRCC 

See Ya soon


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Casey, I plan on coming over there to race this Sunday and was wondering if my SC10 would be legal for stock short course. I got the kit tires on it with an old Novak Fusion esc and the kit stock Reedy Radon 17t motor.

Thanks.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

henry said:


> Hey Casey, I plan on coming over there to race this Sunday and was wondering if my SC10 would be legal for stock short course. I got the kit tires on it with an old Novak Fusion esc and the kit stock Reedy Radon 17t motor.
> 
> Thanks.


Shawn that's fine We just want you to come race. 
You bringing anybody with you


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

Promatchracer said:


> Shawn that's fine We just want you to come race.
> You bringing anybody with you


Probably not. I remember you mentioning something about some other guys from the Central U.P. coming over? Is it the Rowdy Racing crew? I've raced with those guys quite a few times before. Good group of guys.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

It was Matt Kivi He wont be able to make it because of his new job 

Get a hold of the Rowdy crew and grab them 
We always try to have a fun day of hanging out with new and old friends Oh and than there is that racing thing we do too


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Frank was nice enough to post this so I thought I would copy it and post it too 
We should have 3-5 of these racing at are Feb race and will have jumps for that race too


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> Frank was nice enough to post this so I thought I would copy it and post it too
> We should have 3-5 of these racing at are Feb race and will have jumps for that race too
> YouTube - A closer look at the Team Losi Racing "22"


how can you 3-5 of them when their not scheduled to be released till march 2011??????????????????????????????


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

jbod said:


> how can you 3-5 of them when their not scheduled to be released till march 2011??????????????????????????????


I apologize I was miss informed and not re-informed that the release had been moved to march 
I hope you can forgive me Jbod and any other that I might have lead wrong


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Had a great time yesterday, was nice to see such a good crowd come out to race, was alot of fun for sure.


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, I had a good time. I hadn't raced on carpet in ages and it really showed lol.

I was good to meet some more people from the U.P. who R/C race. Hopefully we can get the word out and get some more people to come out and do some more organized racing.

Shawn Henderson.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Glad to see everybody come out and race 
I think it was 26 entries 
Was fun 
Looks like it is growing better and better every race day


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I was thinking about doing Saturday races instead of Sundays 
I was going to do this in hopes of getting some of the down state ppl to come up and race 
Since the other tracks are holding races on Sunday also 

The is just a thought I would like to know every bodies opinion on it 
So if you know someone that races with us and doesn't do internet please post up for them or have them call me 
Thanks 
Casey 
231 445 0958 cell


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Casey, did you put jumps on the track last race? If so, where they real jumps or lame jumps, sorry, not trying to be negative, but if there just little roller bumps it still does'nt intrest me. Saturday racing would be cool with an awesome off road coarse and I'm there. The great thing is that you have the ability and room to build an incredible off-road coarse in that Gym, maybe you should put up a voting pole and see if there is any real interest in an awesome off-road course once a month, my guess is yes, since the oval has'nt really pulled a crowd. Just my 2 cents worth. Happy racing!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Tip we aren't in the Big Gym that we use for the Spring Fling 
We run a track that is about 34x67 

we haven't ran Oval in 3 months 

We didn't run Jumps this month 

Saturdays will depend on what the ones that have been coming can.
if we do Saturday Racing than more than likely that will make racing get down at 6pm Maybe sooner but i would plan for 6pm I would set the heats up so that if some needed to get out as early as possible that they ran first 

Everything I do regarding racing no matter what track it is I am at is in hopes to make it better and bigger and funner That is all I ever want for any track I go to 

So lets here from some more ppl 
Thanks


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

OK Folks we are staying Racing on Sunday for Feb and will switch to Sat in March and April 
Jumps are being made for Feb race and will be put in for SC and Buggy 

ON the Buggy Note KC Hobbies is preselling the New Losi 22 
Please call the store for more info 
We also will be stocking the new Losi 10 SCTE


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

Promatchracer said:


> OK Folks we are staying Racing on Sunday for Feb and will switch to Sat in March and April
> Jumps are being made for Feb race and will be put in for SC and Buggy
> 
> ON the Buggy Note KC Hobbies is presaling the New Losi 22 at a discounted price


I take it that the 17.5 truck class will be w/out jumps?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Correct Shawn 
And it is 13.5 Stadium truck not 17.5 
Everybody has there truck set up for flat racing


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> OK Folks we are staying Racing on Sunday for Feb and will switch to Sat in March and April
> Jumps are being made for Feb race and will be put in for SC and Buggy
> 
> ON the Buggy Note KC Hobbies is presaling the New Losi 22 at a discounted price


how much???? im sure that would help sell


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I updated the post 
Please call the store for more info


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

inferno said:


> how much???? im sure that would help sell


Call and find out.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Casey, stadium trucks should do jumps as well.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

That's fine with me You are the one doing the shock rebuilds anyway 
So if You want it so Be it 
We are doing Mod SC, Stock SC and 13.5 Stadium trucks and 13.5 Buggy with Jumps


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

I'm not doing your shocks, thats what you have andy for


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Andy doesn't make it in time 

If you want call me I am at the shop still


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

hey cassy, got virg back racing again he has an sc10 17.5 ...what weeks you guys racing ? doors open and start time LMK thanks frank,


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Thats great Virg is bank into it
Would be nice to race with him again
Still remember the old days at NMRCC where Him and I where making Amain in truck with Traxxas Hawks against AE and Losi's
Tell him I said Hi and to get up here and race
I am not sure when I will be able to get down to PH to race


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Frank we are racing on Feb 20th Which is a Sunday 
Than we switch to Saturdays in March 19th and April 16th 
Doors open at 10 am racing starts at noon


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Joel when you get settled Give me a cal again on the cell 
I have to try and get my Quick Books POS and it is a POS set up and will be on the phone a while 
They guy will call me back in about an hour


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am doing presells on the new AE 4wd SC 
Pre-Sell Price is $235 for it


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you wish to discuss product distribution, please take it to pm or email. Most don't care and it nothing to do with the topic. Thanks.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

ok will do Hank
Sorry


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Just wanted to update that we are doing MTG tournaments 
Call the Shop for more info


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

What do you guys think of doing a Figure 8 race Like they did at the Snowbirds 
For the Spring Fling 
Same rules as they had ?? 
Run it with SC trucks instead ??
Also when would we do it ??
It would be free to enter That I know and also a Prize for 1st and 2nd place 

LMK


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

So, who all is going to be able to make the next race on the 20th?

I should be able head on over and get whupped again .


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

henry said:


> So, who all is going to be able to make the next race on the 20th?
> 
> I should be able head on over and get whupped again .


You didn't do to bad Shawn 
Looks to be another decent turnout


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

henry said:


> So, who all is going to be able to make the next race on the 20th?
> 
> I should be able head on over and get whupped again .


jason and i will be going and may be rob


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Randy from Gaylord will be here and he is bringing a new guy too 
There is suppose to be some more new faces from Cheboygan showing up too


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Casey, what is the layout gonna be?


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

tipperjackson said:


> Casey, what is the layout gonna be?


tipper are you going to come i think i saw it on facebook it looks pretty sweet jumps and bumps first time with jumps should be fun come on up to the u.p.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about it, I don't like oval and on road without jumps is just a little better, so, I'm hopping that Casey puts some real jumps in an road course track and I'm there, would love to run with you norm41 always fun.

so Casey, what's the track gonna be?


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

he has not run an oval all year i would not go either if it was oval has been fun courses to run on clean racing with me joel, and jason


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

joel got me last time but i got something for him found some new stock tires i had


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool, I missed Joel when he came down to Gaylord last month. Could be some fun racing, add some jumps and just maybe!

Randy talked about coming up too, I'm still not sure because of the Daytona 500, but I'm not a true die hard NASCAR Fan.....LOL!


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

theres 35 more races and one more at daytona and two at talladaga


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

norm41 said:


> theres 35 more races and one more at daytona and two at talladaga


Very good points for sure, we'll see..........


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

norm41, Washtenaw Raceway is hosting the second race of a indoor four race series this weekend!..........????????


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

i didn't have the right tire for ams or washtenaw but have some coming


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

only had proving grounds and outdoor tires had to up the tire budget


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

norm41 said:


> only had proving grounds and outdoor tires had to up the tire budget


LOL, I know what you mean, I spent a small fortune on tires down at ams trying to get my trucks to hook-up.....


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*cassy*

hey Cassy how much is race fee .maybe virg and i will come up . you guys are running 17.5 right


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

slipstream, I'm sure Casey will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe he normally charges $15 for first and $5 for each class after, but at one time he was giving a discount to the trolls of $10 first and $5 each class after.

Hope I'm correct on that one.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

slipstream said:


> hey Cassy how much is race fee .maybe virg and i will come up . you guys are running 17.5 right


Race fees are $10 and $5 
The Spring Fling last year was $15 

Yes we are running 17.5 in Stock SC 
Stadium Truck is 13.5 
Buggy is 17.5 
Novice is 17.5 
Mod Well Mod is Mod Same goes for SC 4wd its open 

Also Frank my name is CASEY you would think after 18+ years of friendship you would get it right LOL


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

norm41 said:


> tipper are you going to come i think i saw it on facebook it looks pretty sweet jumps and bumps first time with jumps should be fun come on up to the u.p.


I am not set on that layout yet Norm But I really like it 
it just depends on what I can do Not sure how much help I will have Sat getting it set up 
It will be a fun track regardless


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Post up the facebook link, I'd like to take a look at the track....


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Face Book is KC Hobbies & Raceway
not sure if this will work 
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/KC-Hobbies-Raceway/133069876724614


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

OK Casey, build that track and I'm there. Looks like a very nice layout.

A Quote"failure only comes to those who want change, but fail to change themselves"

Sorry, but that is as deep as I get.....LOL!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Casey, are you racing Saturday, or Sunday?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

We are racing Sunday 
This is the Last Sunday races 
March 19th 
April 16th Spring Fling Warm up race
and the Spring Fling April 30th


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

casey, what tire are you allowing for mod 4x4 SCT? i only have i set so far, and they are city blocks in super soft compound.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Not sure what city blocks look like 
I will have to look them up


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Just googled them 
They look like a type of pin tire 
I would have to say no on them because they look like they could hook the carpet pretty good 
Maybe Norm or Jason might have a set Randy might have an extra set too I thought that jammin came with a few sets


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Casey, city block in super soft will do nothing to you carpet other than leave some rubber down and wear out quickly. All of the other tracks let us run anything that is made for the SC trucks......just an FYI!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Ok than I guess we can try the


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> Casey, city block in super soft will do nothing to you carpet other than leave some rubber down and wear out quickly. All of the other tracks let us run anything that is made for the SC trucks......just an FYI!


i ran them on the carpet downstairs and dint do anything, dint leave marks either and its almost white type carpet, no wonder becky has a fit....LMAO


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> Just googled them
> They look like a type of pin tire
> I would have to say no on them because they look like they could hook the carpet pretty good
> Maybe Norm or Jason might have a set Randy might have an extra set too I thought that jammin came with a few sets


I bought a new one, only stockers with those, got rid of them in 2 seconds!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Promatchracer said:


> Ok than I guess we can try them


Anybody tried the TQ wire
I just picked them up and was wondering what ppl might want for wires size


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Casey, will you promise us a real off-road coarse if we make the trip up on Sunday? If so, I'll do my best to bring some guys up.


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Casey are you coming to the Next Mt P race.. also are you making it to Grand Rapids this weekend???

Also watch the tires close a guy went out on my carpet the other day and before I could catch him he had wrecked a piece of the track thought it was funny and I guess if your not paying for it it would be...


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Brittamaster said:


> Casey are you coming to the Next Mt P race.. also are you making it to Grand Rapids this weekend???
> 
> Also watch the tires close a guy went out on my carpet the other day and before I could catch him he had wrecked a piece of the track thought it was funny and I guess if your not paying for it it would be...


What kind of tires where they?


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

Brittamaster said:


> Casey are you coming to the Next Mt P race.. also are you making it to Grand Rapids this weekend???
> 
> Also watch the tires close a guy went out on my carpet the other day and before I could catch him he had wrecked a piece of the track thought it was funny and I guess if your not paying for it it would be...


the stock tires on my sc there are traxxas slash on front losi strike on the rear and on 4x4 short course panther swichs all four and the 2wd stock sc has alot more carpet lint on it and can barely find lint on 4x4 but don't have to run as hard


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

o and the most lint was on the vta car by far


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like Randy and I will be up tomorrow, should be there around 10:30 or so. Looking forward to some good off-road racing in da U.P.

See you all soon!


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

see ya at 10:30


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds good norm41, looking forward to some good racing. Hope wigman will be there too. I think he said he was ready to do some fender rubbing.....LOl!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Finishing up the last 2 jumps right now
Than off to the track to tape and install the Jumps
Jr and I laid the carpet and brought out the tables last night
So all is almost set for Sundays Race


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Track is done and we are racing on it now 

Table top come out great and the other jumps are tall 19' high in the back plus we have 3 small ones to just to screw ppl up LOL


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to Casey for putting on a nice race today, met some new people and had fun racing, jumps where a little challenging and needed a little tweaking but had some fun racing.


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

Ditto, I had a good time again. I had almost forgot how much fun carpet w/ jumps can be.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

henry said:


> Ditto, I had a good time again. I had almost forgot how much fun carpet w/ jumps can be.


Yes, I don't really like carpet, but if your gonna race carpet it has to have jumps......


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

*Results*

This should be the results 
I am sorry for the printer not working But I do have all the results and heat info on my laptop if someone needs it 

Thanks for all that came up I hope everyone had a good time 
Ricky Is going to be working on the new jump designs so if anybody has any 
+ input please post or email me and I will get it to him 
Also if soemone has picts of some jumps Please send me the link 

Thanks again and a HUGE Thanks to Ricky Dustin and Brandon for helping out with the track and Making me stay until 4 am Saturday night playing around on the LOL


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Joel took the bump-up, so that makes BJ the winner of the B-Main, just in case people arent familiar with how bump ups work.

Congrats to Joel for the bump up and BJ for first place in the b-main.


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Casey, I went ahead and started some threads relating to the St. Ignace racing on rctech.net, rcshortcourse.com, rcracingextreme.com, and michiganrc.net.

Hope this helps spread the word.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks Henry that is great I know there are out there and I will try and do my best to promote it. I am truely in it for the sport of racing and the fun of hanging out with ppl 
I love it when we get different crowds and nice size ones Just for the fact that there are different levels of skill for ppl to race against 

Thanks again and I hope to see you at the next one and maybe with a few ppl from over there


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Please remember that our next race is on Saturday March 19th I moved to Saturdays so hopefully we aren't competing with another track and ppl can come up and race 

I will be starting the Spring Fling thread soon as we are getting ppl already emailing me wanting to do sponsorships


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Talked to the distributor just now and they said that the 4x4 Losi scheduled to get there this week so I might even have them in by the end of the week here
I have 2 unspoken for right now


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I have 4 of the new losi 4WD sitting here at the shop right now 
and 2 more on the way So call up if you are looking for one


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Casey, you have PM


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Casey are we racing on the 19th this month?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

yes Racing is in the 19th this month 
We have switched to Saturdays for the rest of the year


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

3 more days till racing in St Ignace......Don't forget it is on Saturday the 19th this month.
Hopefully I might have my 4x4 up and running by then.


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Does that mean no more Mt P for you Casey


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Will still be racing MP 
We only race once a month and on different days than MP 

The Spring Fling warm up is April 16th


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Track looks good for Saturdays Race 
Seems like we will have a decent turn out again 
4WD SC is going to be big Will see how those new Losi's do on Carpet

Hope to see a lot of ppl Saturday


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice racing today with everyone, the track is coming around and was fun to drive, nice table top and stutter bumps where perfectly placed. 

Thanks to everyone for a great race day!


----------



## norm41 (May 3, 2010)

great racing tipper was untouchable


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Had a fun day racing with you guys today and nice to see all again in da u.p.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice to race with some new faces and make a few new friends, as much fun as today was, still can't wait to get in some real dirt. 8th scale 4wd anything in the dirt would rock right now.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Wade your truck was set up which made it fast on the course we ran 
You ran a great race day and I was impressed Did you keep the 17.5 in it or did you go with the 13.5 

Tipp your SC was spot on as always 

Just a reminder Folks Warm up for Spring Fling is April 16th and SPRING FLING is April 30th


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Yep, some great racing for sure. The new losi was fun but man what an expensive day, Last race was cheap stuff, ball cups and a couple ball studs.
This race not so much, Ballistic 17.5.....smoked, Mamba max pro........smoked........4.5 550 ballistic.....bye bye......Jr servo............can you say junk.

Only about $400 worth of stuff. 

Good job to Junior on his win in the novice class too, you did good kid.

Yes Tipper was untouchable in SC, My truck came around in the main though, would have been nice not to get dumped by that Losi with the traxxas body(Casey) right off the start, I made it up to the back bumper of 2nd place before I decided to stuff it in the pipe.

I think Chris won the 4x4 class, that new losi looked awesome, Jason when you gonna get one?????

See you all in april for the warm up race.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> Wade your truck was set up which made it fast on the course we ran
> You ran a great race day and I was impressed Did you keep the 17.5 in it or did you go with the 13.5
> 
> Tipp your SC was spot on as always
> ...


Thanks KC, I ran 17.5 thru the day. It's a good 17.5 and I was proud of it.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Folks I started Roll Call for the Spring Fling on that thread 
So go ahead and post up what classes you are running 
Thanks


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

did you get that car runnin casey? the one you called about?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Yea but it was after the guy left and didn't want it 
I did get him talked into a whiz whiz though 
He is a newbie so it might be better off for him 
Just ticks me off that It ran the day before fine and than wouldn't start for me with him there 
I out new lines on it and a new tank and new pull start 
I am going to put the old take back in and see if that was it 

Didn't mean to bug you hil you where at the airport I wouldn't have called but I thought you weren't heading down for another couple days when I called 
That is why I haven't called you back I know you are on a vacation from your hard work you do at Home LOL 
Hope your having fun and we'll see you at the Spring Fling


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> Yea but it was after the guy left and didn't want it
> I did get him talked into a whiz whiz though
> He is a newbie so it might be better off for him
> Just ticks me off that It ran the day before fine and than wouldn't start for me with him there
> ...


thats the way it normally goes, works great untill someone comes to look at it...lol, im back now. what was the problem with it??


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*hv or sc motor*

Hey Casey, I'm looking to trade someone for an sc or HV motor and can handle a little cash. What I have to trade is a spanking new, never soldered or mounted 8.5 tekin red line. (Replacement for a motor sent in). LMK


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Folks the TLR 22 buggies are on there way here


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> Hey Folks the TLR 22 buggies are on there way here


Trade ya a slashzilla for the first one even-up.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Sorry Ron can't do it Wish I had the outlet for your truck but just don't 
It is a great truck though


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

iwh1952 said:


> Hey Casey, I'm looking to trade someone for an sc or HV motor and can handle a little cash. What I have to trade is a spanking new, never soldered or mounted 8.5 tekin red line. (Replacement for a motor sent in). LMK


Sorry Wade the post I replied to didn't show I must not have hit send 

Anyways give me a call or PM Not sure on the 8.5 but I think I could use it in my Jammin Not sure though 
Just depends on what you where thinking And I do have 2 New Fantom 6.5 550 motors here


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Folks a lot of you have been talking to me about the DE racing rims and items. I can carry them and will be placing an order for them this week. 
LMK if there is something specific that you might want 
Thanks


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

KC you have pm:wave:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Got the PM and will get with you soon


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Folks a couple things 

The new TLR 22 are in stock I only have 2 left and 1 is kind of spoken for 

I also have the New Losi SCTE 4wd in stock I have 2 of them left 
Amain is out of stock on Both 


I am doing my Annual Fuel order with Byrons 
SO I am taking prepaid orders for Fuel Prepaid will get you the best bang for your buck 

Please Email me for pricing and more info 
The fuel will be here by the Spring Fling so that way everybody can pick up theirs than

Thanks again for all your support


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

Another great night of racing as always. Good to see some new (to me) faces.

Can't wait until the Spring Fling!


----------



## trone12 (Apr 2, 2009)

KC... U have a PM from me...... AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Sent you a PM again 
I also copied and pasted the PM I sent back to you on the 10th 

Also post up on the Spring Fling Thread 
Here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=321266
That way Maybe more will come out for that class 
I already posted some info on it 
Looking forward to you guys to coming up 
Thanks


----------



## trone12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank U.. 
I will see what I can do for 5..


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*track layout for spring fling*


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks Frank 
Never mind the voice mail


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Casey ygpm.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks Wade I got it 


Also Folks we are doing soem remodeling in the shop and making more room 
Knocking out walls and all sorts of stuff 
Thanks for the support in making it all happen 

Please remember we will match or beat any webs normal price and offer local service and Soon be able to mail out parts to or friends nearby more efficiently 

Thanks again


----------

